# طريقة حساب التروس بالهندسة العكسية



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

ساحاول ان اقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع كيفية حساب تروس موجودة بالفعل في الخدمة
إما لأن هذه التروس قد تأكلت أو انهارت و يراد استبدالها أو يراد عمل spare 
سنبدأ بالتروس ذات الاسنان العدلة
ملحوظة ( هذه الحسابات من خبراء روس و بها معادلات empirical جربتها شخصيا لمدة 14 سنة علي عدد من التروس يتعدي الالاف)
في التروس العدلة يتم أخذ الأبعاد الآتية إن أمكن ( حيث أن التروس قد تكون اسنانها مكسورة) :
1- القطر الخرجي Do
2- عدد الاسنان
3- ارتفاع السنة
تتم هذه القياسات للترسين معاً


----------



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

يتم بعد ذلك حساب الموديول للترس عن طريق :
1 - m=h/2.25 حيث h هي ارتفاع السنة
قد يكون الموديول الناتج من هذه المعادلة رقما غير صحيح 
بعد حساب الموديول يتم اختيار اقرب موديول من الستاندرد 
هذه قائمة بال standard module
1-1.25-1.5-2-2.5-3-3.5-4-5-6-7-8-9-10


----------



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

هناك بعض قيم الموديول غير مفضلة و لكنها تستخدم نادراً
مثل
0.25-0.3-0.4-0-0.5-0.6-0.7-0.75-0.8-0.9-1.75-2.25-2.75--3.25-3.75-4.5


----------



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

مثال:
نفترض اننا حصلنا علي القياسات الآتية من ترس عدل
Z=30 (عدد الأسنان)
Do=80
h=5.7


----------



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

نقسم h/2.25=2.53333
نختار اقرب موديول 2.5
نحسب القطر الخارجي Do=(z+2)*m
Do=80
dp=z*m (قطر دائرة الخطوة)
إذا كان القطر المحسوب يساوي تقريباً القطر المقاس فهذا الترس لا يحتوي علي تصحيح correction
حتي الأن قد لا تجد شيئاً جديداً في هذه الحسابات
و لكن هناك ابعد توضع في الرسم الخاص بالترس تسمي ابعاد تفتيشية مثل سمك السنة Sx عند ارتفاع معين hx و هي تحسب من المعادلة الاتية
hx=0.748m
sx=1.387m
هذا في حالة عدم وجود تصحيح


----------



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

نفس المثال السابق إذا كان Do=81
بينما القطر الخارجي المحسوب = 80
إذاً هذا الترس تم عمل تصحيح له
معامل التصحيح correction factor (zeta) =[Do(actual)-Do(calculated)] /2m
zeta = (81-80)/(2*2.5)=0.2
Sx=1.387m+zeta*0.643*m
hx=0.748m+0.883*zeta*m
Sx=3.789
hx=2.311
يتم قياس Sx,hx باستخدام قدمة خاصة لقياس البعدين في نفس الوقت كابعاد تفتيش​


----------



## Sherif Khairy (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى...وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.....


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## محمد شمروخ (17 مارس 2010)

في حالة عدد اسنان الترس الفردية يجب الحرص التام اثناء قياس القطر الخارجي حيث ان البعد المقاس قد يكون اصغر من البعد الحقيقي


----------



## محمد شمروخ (17 مارس 2010)

سيتبقي لنا لإتمام عمل لوحة كاملة البيانات للترس وضع التجاوزات علي القطر الخارجي Do و سمك السنة sx 
لاحقا بعد شرح helical gear calculation سيتم نشر جداول التجاوزات للتروس العدلة و المائلة معاً


----------



## محمد شمروخ (17 مارس 2010)

أما عن اختيار خامات التروس و المعالجة الحرارية لهذه التروس فبإذن الله سيتم مناقشتها بعد اتمام شرح التروس بأنواعها المعروفة لدي ( العدلة و المائلة و المخروطية و الدودية)


----------



## محمد شمروخ (29 مارس 2010)

*كتاب لحسابات التروس*

http://www.4shared.com/file/251867599/44950334/BOOK_FOR_GRR-1.html
و إختصاراً للشرح الذي قد يكون مملاً فأنني ارفق هذا الرابط للمذكرة التي تحتوي علي هذه الحسابات بتفصيلاتها
و أرجو من الزملاء ألا يترددوا في الإستفسار عن أي سؤال عن هذه الطريقة المجربة (كما يظهر من تاريخ كتابة المذكرة)​


----------



## راشد الحبيب (30 مارس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## General michanics (31 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## apees (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## khaled.33 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شاكرين مهللين


----------



## م/محمود الخضرى (25 مايو 2013)

الله يباركلك اخى


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## saaddd (21 يناير 2014)

لماذا كلمة عكسية طالما عدد الأسنان موجود والقطر الخارجي لو كان عندنا سن واحد سليم لنقيس عليه h يمكن قياس من ظهر السن إلى المنتصف ونضربها ب 2 وكأن العملية أعقد من النظامي خبذا لو تطلع على ملفاتي فأنا صاحب ورشة فرازة في سوريا 
سامحني التعليق لتبسيط الأمر لا لنسف جهودك ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## أمير المهندس (21 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## احمد كينج (31 أكتوبر 2014)

هل هذا هو كل ما يتعلق بالهندسة العكسية للتروس ؟؟
وشكل الاسنان المطوية involute teeth هل له حسابات معينة ؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------

